# Sparcfun LCD Display an der WAGO 750



## Michael68 (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit deinem Display von Sparcfun an der Seriellen Schnittstelle der Wago? 

Es kann, da mit einer 5V Versorgung klar kommt, direkt an den 4poligen Kommunikation Port der Wago angeschlossen werden. 

Bekomme es nicht angesteuert ... 

Das Display: http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/LCD/SerLCD_V2_5.PDF

Benutze den Funktionsbaustein SERIAL_INTERFACE

Jemand Erfahrung damit oder anderen Displays?


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Dezember 2010)

Kannst Du mal Dein Programm hochladen? Das Display sieht ja nicht aufregend aus. Du kannst auch mal statt des Displays einen PC anklemmen und Hyperterminal starten, dann solltest Du was sehen.


----------



## Michael68 (18 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

hier ist die Doku:
http://www.computermack.com/temp/SerLCD_V2_5.pdf

Hier das CoDeSys Programm:
http://www.computermack.com/temp/KleinesDisplay01.zip

Habe das Display an die Serielle Schnittstelle / PCMCAI von meinem Notebook gebastellt, darum die so späte die Rückmeldung ... da bekomme ich zeichen geschrieben nur an der Wago kommt nicht auser das vom Display gemeldet wird das es Initalisiert.

Hilfe


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Dezember 2010)

In dem Archiv finde ich kein Projekt (.pro). Da scheint was schief gelaufen zu sein.


----------



## Michael68 (19 Dezember 2010)

Hallo und Danke für den Versuch 

jetzt aber:

http://www.computermack.com/temp/KleinesDisplay01.zip


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Dezember 2010)

Serial_Interface funktioniert sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mit einer Flanke am Eingang. Laut Doku wird das Bit intern auf 0 gesetzt sobald das Senden fertig ist. Ich würde daher am Ausgang von trigger_1 einen Set schalten.


----------

